

The Silicon Valley "Bubble" - shalmanese
http://blog.bumblebeelabs.com/the-silicon-valley-bubble/

======
JCThoughtscream
The blogpost bases an entire conjecture on the "bubble" of Silicon Valley life
around the quirks of one calendaring system. While the point does have merit,
might it not be stretched a bit past the point of credibility?

~~~
shalmanese
Why don't you tell me? What's been your experience?

~~~
JCThoughtscream
I've only seen minimal behavioral disruptions. Granted, despite living in SV,
I've not been in the thick of things (a wee young for that, for one) - but
from a general social perspective, the real disruptions are few and often
dwindle when enthusiasm starts to lag in the face of old habits and
pragmatism.

The biggest ones come from social networking, such as Palo Alto based Facebook
- but those are a strong example of when the Silicon Valley "bubble" is merely
everybody else's reality a year early.

